
Couches in Browsers - toni
http://www.toolness.com/wp/?p=580
======
thristian
A sophisticated storage method that takes advantage of, but does not require,
browser-specific support? Sounds pretty great, but I think they could have
some more gradation in their fallbacks:

\- Between 'DOM storage' and 'non-permanent storage', it would be nice if
there were an intermediate implementation based on cookies or something. \- It
would be nice if the SingleThreadedMapReducer used called setTimeout to
simulate the "does not stall UI thread" behaviour of Web Workers.

